# Was anyone scared of needles during paramedic school?



## emt-slick (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm not actually scared of the needle itself, and I'm ok with watching someone else get stuck.  Recently I got a blood test and had a little vagal response, my blood pressure dipped and my hr was like 30, didn't pass out though.  I'm nervous for medic school if we have to practice on eachother because I don't want to look like an idiot and pass out or freak out or something.  Just wondering if anyone has made it through school with something similar.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 4, 2012)

I've got the same thing going, except half the time I actually do pass out. When I took my IV class in Colorado, I told the instructor ahead of time and was informed that I didn't have to get stuck if I didn't want to. Not wanting to be the only one, I lay on the floor and then had a buddy practice and it was fine, I had nowhere to fall!


----------



## scoot (Jul 4, 2012)

I pass out occasionally when I have blood drawn or get piercings.... but I let my classmates practice on me anyways. My instructors give us the option to decline, but do you really want to be the one person in class who isn't participating fully?

I've found that my "fear" of needles has gone way down since we started practicing on each other. The first time, I turned deathly white and had to lay down for a while. Since then, it hasn't been a huge problem.


----------



## EMT91 (Jul 4, 2012)

I am in the I85 class and do not mind starting IVs. I am actually pretty good at it, thus far at least. However I HATE being stuck...its painful in a weird way and seeing my blood like that bothers me. If my nose bleeds, its no problem, but when its coming from a hole that was previously not there...I do not enjoy.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jul 4, 2012)

I like needles. 

serious. Let anyone practice IVs on me.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 4, 2012)

You should have seen some of the paramedics squirm when they lined us up for TB testing every six months.  Good times.


----------



## Remeber343 (Jul 5, 2012)

They never really bothered me, I was blessed with great veins and well...  You get practiced on the most if you are willing. Hang in there!


----------



## Firemedic1989 (Jul 5, 2012)

EMT-SLICK, I have been through EMT-IV tech and just currently finished medic. I did have some people in my class who were absolutely terrified to allow someone to practice on them, which in reality now doing it for a while, I dont let anyone practice on me who is starting out, due to not being able to close my hand for 2 weeks. Besides that I believe everyone who is going to be starting IV's on live patients need to be stuck in the class room to know the feeling, so when you do come across a patient who is difficult to deal with or terrified, you'll have a sense of what it feels like and be able to comfort them a bit more such as say "hey Ive had this done to me many times in class, its really not that bad". So if your a person who is just terrified to get stuck for practice in the class room setting, suck it up. But on the other hand if you have had situations  of decreased HR or low BP definitely let your instructor know ahead of time. Maybe give it a try with the IV and see what happens, definitely different than giving blood. Good luck in Medic class!


----------



## GorillaMedic (Jul 9, 2012)

I hate getting stuck myself, but I try to donate blood every couple months just to remind myself what my patients feel. Does that make me odd?


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't mind getting stuck... and have even volunteered to have an intern practice on me at times. That being said, I'd rather not have to stick myself, though once I had to help someone who was just way too slow at getting through the skin.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 9, 2012)

emt-slick said:


> I'm not actually scared of the needle itself, and I'm ok with watching someone else get stuck.  Recently I got a blood test and had a little vagal response, my blood pressure dipped and my hr was like 30, didn't pass out though.  I'm nervous for medic school if we have to practice on eachother because I don't want to look like an idiot and pass out or freak out or something.  Just wondering if anyone has made it through school with something similar.



I'm only afraid of them if they're held by student paramedics


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm only afraid of them if they're held by student paramedics


Try student nurses some time...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 9, 2012)

Akulahawk said:


> Try student nurses some time...



Yeah I've done that too  I have good veins everybody comes a running.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 9, 2012)

About the only folks I run from are phlebotomy students. They'll swarm...


----------



## WestMetroMedic (Jul 9, 2012)

I am scared to death of the Epi pen trainers...


----------



## ZootownMedic (Jul 11, 2012)

We had a 60 year old student in our class go down when he got stuck with a 20 in the hand....guy turned white and BOOM. Had to get a 12-lead on him and everything....think he even got transported....kinda messed up but it was funny at the same time.


----------

